

Google Analytics Integrator: likes, tweets, youtube videos, page scroll - ata_s
http://www.ata.io/google-analytics-integrator

======
ata_s
I look forward to get feedback to improve this tool even better. It tracks
likes, tweets, page scrolls, linkedin shares, youtube video watches with
percentage and more. Free and open source.

